
Show HN: Chrome extension to remove all annoying stuff from medium articles - gyopak
https://github.com/gyopak/medium-clearer
======
saintPirelli
Another extension that does this (and more if I am not mistaken) is this one:
[https://makemediumreadable.com/](https://makemediumreadable.com/)

------
evilpickle
This is really nice. Medium has a lot of good content, but sometimes you can
get easily distracted from the article by all the stuff going around

